# Can anyone tell me what this is?



## kendemned (Mar 12, 2008)

The guy I got the my Firestone from also has this bike in his garage. He wanted 100 for it but is now thinking of keeping it. I'm just waiting for him to decide what he wants to do. It has 24" wheels and is a skiptooth. Any info would be great.
Thanks, Ken


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 12, 2008)

*Cwc*

Definitely Cleveland Weld, probably Roadmaster by the looks of most of it. WF chainring with Roadmaster guard. Generic rack and seat. If it was 26" you could steal the majority off of the frame to finish a boys frame, but 24" for $100? let him keep it.


----------



## kendemned (Mar 12, 2008)

*Thanks*



AntonyR said:


> Definitely Cleveland Weld, probably Roadmaster by the looks of most of it. WF chainring with Roadmaster guard. Generic rack and seat. If it was 26" you could steal the majority off of the frame to finish a boys frame, but 24" for $100? let him keep it.




For the quick response! I was not planning on getting it unles he dropped the price a little.
  Ken


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2008)

I have to agree it is not worth the $100.00. definitely a Cleveland Welding definitely not a Roadmaster or Western Flyer. that is like saying Schwinn was made by B.F.Goodrich. it is the other way around. the parts mentioned as looking like these brands do so because these companies also used Cleveland Welding. Girls bikes are worth less than boys bikes and 24" bikes are worth less than 26" bikes so it has 2 strikes against it. is your girlfriend rather short? maybe strike 3, if not the price is definitely a Knock out punch. I'd sell you a 24" boys bike for less!
Scott


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 12, 2008)

*um..yeah.*



37fleetwood said:


> definitely a Cleveland Welding definitely not a Roadmaster or Western Flyer. that is like saying Schwinn was made by B.F.Goodrich. it is the other way around. the parts mentioned as looking like these brands do so because these companies also used Cleveland Welding.




Not quite sure what you just said, but I might know a thing or two about prewar Roadmaster, and I know who built them.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, let me try to make sense this time. Cleveland welding made bikes.
Cleveland Welding made Roadmaster. Cleveland Welding made bikes for lots of other buyers, among them were Western Flyer, Hawthorne, Hiawatha, and some others besides. included among the smaller buyers was Whites Auto Stores. to say that it was made by Roadmaster isn't strictly correct, it is more accurate to say that they were both made by Cleveland Welding.

similar situation was Huffman. for years many Firestones were made by Huffman. I have a Firestone Twin-Flex. Dayton made Twin-Flexes but Firestones weren't made by Dayton they were both made by Huffman. Huffman used many different badges on their bikes among them was Firestone Western Flyer Dayton, Dixie Flyer, La France, Snell, Davis Flyer, Air Flyte, and the list goes on and on. I didn't mean to come off wrong just trying to clarify.:o
Scott


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 13, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> Ok, let me try to make sense this time. Cleveland welding made bikes.
> Cleveland Welding made Roadmaster. Cleveland Welding made bikes for lots of other buyers, among them were Western Flyer, Hawthorne, Hiawatha, and some others besides. included among the smaller buyers was Whites Auto Stores. to say that it was made by Roadmaster isn't strictly correct, it is more accurate to say that they were both made by Cleveland Welding.





Did you actually read my original post? When did I ever say that Roadmaster or Western Flier was a manufacturer? A "western Flyer chainring" doen't mean 'manufactured by', It just means that it is 'commonly available on' as common sense would dictate. I don't think there was any clarification necessary. That bike very much could have started its life as a Roadmaster, or a Western Flyer. Maybe it was a private label even more obscure, but  probably not. If someone took the time to pop the rivits out of the original head badge and add that one, they probably changed(and did) the rest of the bike. To say that the bike was 'definitely not' either of these brands is absolutely incorrect. It absolutely could have been and probably was. *going into a long explanation to correct me doesn't make you look smarter, it just shows that you didn't really read my original post.*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm sorry you're upset, and I did read your original post. I have seen whites bikes before, this is what they look like. why assume it has been changed? and I know very little about Cleveland welding bikes. I'm just trying to be helpful. and I agree with your over all assessment. Ken should pass on the bike.
sorry I came off wrong twice:o
Scott




AntonyR said:


> Definitely Cleveland Weld, probably Roadmaster by the looks of most of it. WF chainring with Roadmaster guard. Generic rack and seat. If it was 26" you could steal the majority off of the frame to finish a boys frame, but 24" for $100? let him keep it.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 13, 2008)

*Bike!*

It's a Hawthorn....


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 13, 2008)

It's a piece of Sh#@ with a cool badge, regardless of the manufacturer.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 13, 2008)

:eek:


----------

